# packing fiber into E.Y.K. fittings



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

It just takes time and practice. I push the fiber (you are using the fiber and not paper towels, right?) around each side into the back (pushing the wires somewhat forward). Then I put a little on each side. Then I put some in the middle front and while separating each conductor push the fiber between them so each one is separated (at least that's how it's supposed to work).

I forget the code section, but you are limited to 25% conduit fill (unless you have a sealoff specifically listed for larger fill) and if you are over that it makes it very difficult to do it correctly.

No, I don't always do it 100% right, but I try.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I start with duct seal, then fiber, then pour. This method is the cheapest because you don't push fiber too far down into conduits


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I start with duct seal, then fiber, then pour. This method is the cheapest because you don't push fiber too far down into conduits


Around here if an inspector saw the duct seal, he'd write a violation. Crouse-Hinds came around a few years back and did some "training" of the AHJ's. Now, anything other than listed packing material is not acceptable.

I know an argument can be made that duct seal is listed to be around the conductors and I can understand that, but IMO, it's easier just to use the listed stuff.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Around here if an inspector saw the duct seal, he'd write a violation. Crouse-Hinds came around a few years back and did some "training" of the AHJ's. Now, anything other than listed packing material is not acceptable.
> 
> I know an argument can be made that duct seal is listed to be around the conductors and I can understand that, but IMO, it's easier just to use the listed stuff.


 

I do use the listed stuff. The duct seal is to keep from pushing the packing too far into the fitting, which is very easy to do and waste alot. Sometimes you won't notice until the pour disappears. Gets expensive


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Gets expensive


AMEN to that.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Several tools that you need to have. One is a pair of chop sticks. 

The other way is to get something like a toothbrush, or some kind of plastic that you can bend (after getting hit with a heat gun, and will retain it's shape). Now make a few differrent, "hooks' On the ends of the plastic you are going to use for pushing the packing around. They need to basically have the same wrap as the diameter of the EYS. When your looking at a "packing party" of doing hundreds, it'll make sense to make the plastic packers...:thumbsup:


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

I use an 8" long little tiny Vaco screwdriver, it's just the right size/length to do the job.


----------

